# Footswitch for Hegner Scroll saw



## Roughcut (3 Apr 2014)

I have an old Hegner Multicut 2 Scroll saw, which is similar to the newer version Multicut 1.
I am looking to add a footswitch for more convenience.
I emailed Technology Supplies yesterday to ask them if the Hegner footswitch they sell is compatible with the scroll saw I have without needing to modify the saw or mess around with electrics.
But I have not yet received a reply. :roll: 
Are there any other types of footswitch available?


----------



## martinka (3 Apr 2014)

I bought one of these, as did another user of this forum, and with a substantial saving over the Hegner switch. You have to wire it yourself, but it's easily done. You do have to wait a week for it to arrive from the far east, but the dealer is reliable. The microswitch went faulty on mine so they sent me a complete new footswitch and told me to keep the old one, so I would definitely recommend them.


----------



## Roughcut (3 Apr 2014)

Thanks Martin.
Footswitch now ordered.


----------



## Stooby (3 Apr 2014)

How would you wire one in? Would it be the flex running to the plug, remove that, wire to switch and run plug from the switch itself?


----------



## martinka (3 Apr 2014)

Stooby":2tm98s4o said:


> How would you wire one in? Would it be the flex running to the plug, remove that, wire to switch and run plug from the switch itself?



Leave the plug on the saw, that way you can remove the footswitch and still use it without. Fit flex with 13a plug coming into the footswitch and flex with either 13a socket or 'kettle' type socket going out. Switch the saw on and leave it switched on as it's now switched by the footswitch.


----------



## finneyb (5 Apr 2014)

martinka":38zc5n1u said:


> I bought one of these, as did another user of this forum, and with a substantial saving over the Hegner switch. You have to wire it yourself, but it's easily done.



Just ordered mine
Also looking to use it with the Aldi equivalent of the dremel in addition to the scroll saw

Thanks Martin

Brian


----------



## Roughcut (5 Apr 2014)

I ordered mine on Thursday and it arrived today!  
I will see if I get time to try and wire it up tomorrow.


----------



## martinka (5 Apr 2014)

finneyb":y65evp1u said:


> Also looking to use it with the Aldi equivalent of the dremel in addition to the scroll saw



Just wondering, why would you want a footswitch for one of those?


----------



## bodgerbaz (6 Apr 2014)

Perhaps he wants to perform some dentistry as a side line :shock:


----------



## Vic Perrin (6 Apr 2014)

martinka":zerp2nr5 said:


> Stooby":zerp2nr5 said:
> 
> 
> > How would you wire one in? Would it be the flex running to the plug, remove that, wire to switch and run plug from the switch itself?
> ...



I also got one of these foot switches about 3 years ago and wired it as you have described with a 13 amp socket and use it frequently with various power tools. No problems with it whatsoever.

Vic


----------



## Roughcut (6 Apr 2014)

I found an older post on this subject including a drawing on how the switch is to be wired:
found-a-decent-foot-switch-for-my-scroll-saw-t70311.html

With thanks to redmoorphil and the other contributors.


----------



## martinka (6 Apr 2014)

I'd forgotten it was Phil who found that switch originally. Not seen him in here for a while but it looks like he's moved to turning.


----------



## finneyb (6 Apr 2014)

martinka":381halxi said:


> finneyb":381halxi said:
> 
> 
> > Also looking to use it with the Aldi equivalent of the dremel in addition to the scroll saw
> ...



I have a flexible drive on the 'dremel' and use it at times for power carving ie with carving burrs etc. It would make it easier to stop and start the carving burr rather than reach up and turn the dremel off much like a Foredom Power carver see http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxAP1pfCLo0

Foredom's are much better than a dremel, but the dremel works for me as I don't do too much carving.

Brian


----------



## martinka (6 Apr 2014)

finneyb":2kblb2o4 said:


> martinka":2kblb2o4 said:
> 
> 
> > finneyb":2kblb2o4 said:
> ...



That makes sense. I don't have a flexible drive, though it's on my list, so I didn't think of that.


----------



## redmoorphil (6 Apr 2014)

martinka":1sa7gcad said:


> I'd forgotten it was Phil who found that switch originally. Not seen him in here for a while but it looks like he's moved to turning.



Still here Martin! Lurk occasionally but circumstances mean I just don't have time to get in the shed or contribute.
I am now back at work full time after a year of sickness and my wife had an op the day before my 50th in Jan which has left her immobile and will continue to do so for another 5-6 weeks. This has left me rather busy running the house, taking care of her and the kids (and the dogs!) and working. The lathe was my birthday prezzy but haven't been able to use it for more than a few hours. - just don't have the time or energy. Things should be back to normal by mid to end of may and I can't wait to get back on my saw and start contributing again. It keeps me Sane!


----------



## martinka (6 Apr 2014)

Sounds like your 50th year is going to be one to remember, Phil. Hope the wife is going to be OK and wish her a successful recovery.


----------



## Roughcut (7 Apr 2014)

Wired my footswitch up this afternoon and seems to work as I wanted it to.  
I purchased a 13 amp 10 metre trailing single socket extension from Toolstation (£10.98) which I cut in half so I have 5 metres of cable which is plenty.
I also purchased one of those led socket testers (£7.10) which I used to check that polarity and earth were correct.
I would add that although the footswitch is sturdy, the manufacturer has cut corners on making sure everything is insulated correctly.
So I added some rubber where the switch is and removed the paper that was there from the factory. :roll:


----------



## martinka (8 Apr 2014)

Roughcut":qqm7121r said:


> Wired my footswitch up this afternoon and seems to work as I wanted it to.
> I purchased a 13 amp 10 metre trailing single socket extension from Toolstation (£10.98) which I cut in half so I have 5 metres of cable which is plenty.
> I also purchased one of those led socket testers (£7.10) which I used to check that polarity and earth were correct.
> I would add that although the footswitch is sturdy, the manufacturer has cut corners on making sure everything is insulated correctly.
> So I added some rubber where the switch is and removed the paper that was there from the factory. :roll:



Heh, I'd forgotten about their 'insulation'. I lined the inside of my footswitch with some 3mm rubber sheet that I had lying around. Good to hear you got it working OK.

I don't know if it will matter to you, but I found the spring a bit too strong and when I relaxed the switch would gradually rise until it switched off. First off I shortened the spring, but eventually I fitted a weaker spring so that the weight of my foot was enough to keep the switch down. Bigger feet than my petite ones might not have that problem. :wink:


----------



## Roughcut (8 Apr 2014)

The one I've got seems just about right Martin.
No problem with my size 10's.


----------



## finneyb (10 Apr 2014)

Foot switch arrived, now wired and working.
Like others not happy with the paper insulation, although I suspect it is OK just looks naff.
My additional solution was to add a piece of plastic between the body and the micro switch support. If you do this you need to adjust the micro switch striker plate because you have raised the switch and there will be insufficient movement to operate the switch. It's a soft metal plate so it bends easily. Also taped the terminal blocks connecting the earth and neutral wires.

Can't see a CE mark on the foot switch - is this legal? I suspect it is not. Which raises the question of why Amazon are selling it - knowing Amazon they will have some smart answer ( that may or may not be correct). 

Brian


----------



## martinka (10 Apr 2014)

finneyb":3qij280o said:


> Can't see a CE mark on the foot switch - is this legal? I suspect it is not. Which raises the question of why Amazon are selling it - knowing Amazon they will have some smart answer ( that may or may not be correct).
> 
> Brian



Amazon aren't selling it, they are telling you where to buy it and taking your money to pass on to the seller. Allegedly.


----------



## Dai_The_Eye (10 Apr 2014)

Mmmm ! Sometimes its best not to buy cheap!! Bought one of these footswitches from Amazon, arrived smartly and from the outside it looked a robust bit of kit. No instruction on wiring but thanks to this forum I found the diagram and followed it to the letter. All very straight forward. The terminals are fairly near to the metal casing , so heeded advice and placed some old rubber mat as insulation.

Fired up saw, with vacuum attached to synchronise extraction.All worked fine for a bit then the smell of rubber started together with a nice cloud of smoke.

Not sure what went wrong, but its in the bin!


----------



## finneyb (10 Apr 2014)

martinka":1s8esidp said:


> finneyb":1s8esidp said:
> 
> 
> > Can't see a CE mark on the foot switch - is this legal? I suspect it is not. Which raises the question of why Amazon are selling it - knowing Amazon they will have some smart answer ( that may or may not be correct).
> ...



Allegedly (hammer) (hammer) (hammer) It came in an Amazon box with a Dunfermline return address; looks to me as if Amazon are the importers - with responsibilities.

Brian


----------



## finneyb (10 Apr 2014)

Dai_The_Eye":q1ez3qf8 said:


> Mmmm ! Sometimes its best not to buy cheap!! Bought one of these footswitches from Amazon, arrived smartly and from the outside it looked a robust bit of kit. No instruction on wiring but thanks to this forum I found the diagram and followed it to the letter. All very straight forward. The terminals are fairly near to the metal casing , so heeded advice and placed some old rubber mat as insulation.
> 
> Fired up saw, with vacuum attached to synchronise extraction.All worked fine for a bit then the smell of rubber started together with a nice cloud of smoke.
> 
> Not sure what went wrong, but its in the bin!



I'd open the box and see what's gone wrong and then speak with Amazon, let them sort it out.

Brian


----------



## martinka (10 Apr 2014)

finneyb":uuhq61ds said:


> martinka":uuhq61ds said:
> 
> 
> > finneyb":uuhq61ds said:
> ...



Hmm, mine came from Hong Kong and both times took at least a week to get here. No Amazon box either.


----------



## martinka (10 Apr 2014)

Dai_The_Eye":21ldtp21 said:


> Mmmm ! Sometimes its best not to buy cheap!! Bought one of these footswitches from Amazon, arrived smartly and from the outside it looked a robust bit of kit. No instruction on wiring but thanks to this forum I found the diagram and followed it to the letter. All very straight forward. The terminals are fairly near to the metal casing , so heeded advice and placed some old rubber mat as insulation.
> 
> Fired up saw, with vacuum attached to synchronise extraction.All worked fine for a bit then the smell of rubber started together with a nice cloud of smoke.
> 
> Not sure what went wrong, but its in the bin!



The microswitch went faulty on my first one so I emailed Sourcingmap and they sent me a complete new footswitch. I repaired the original with a microswitch for a couple of quid from Maplin.


----------



## powertools (10 Apr 2014)

I bought one it came via Hong Kong post in just over a week. It's easy to pick fault with it and it doesn't have a CE mark but none of that was a problem to me it is a robust bit of kit and for less than the price of 40 fags I am well happy with it.


----------

